# 155/80R13 COOPER WEATHER-MASTER S/T2 79S WW 265.00 set



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

well i got 155/80R13 COOPER WEATHER-MASTER S/T2 79S WW up for sale stock is limited get your sets fast 265.00 a set while they last


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

i still also got the 175/70/14 hankook for sale also 260.00 a set


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

on the 13's....how much shipped to 92111? san diego?

and is it a regular skinny white wall?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

EBAY said:


> on the 13's....how much shipped to 92111? san diego?
> 
> and is it a regular skinny white wall?


YES REGULAR SKINNY WW PM SENT ON SHIPPING PRICE


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

you can call me at 209-216-8332 ralph

get them while they're hot the marshals i had went fast and these will too


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

how much for a set of hankooks shipped to 33020.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED...STOCKTON?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of how they look?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

yes johnny he is in stockton good seler


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm not at home tight now I'll be home tomorrow and ill upload some pics


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Those cooper weathermasters are snow tires. They even have the holes to put studs in the tires. Are we getting that desprate? They are white walls , but who puts snow tires on a low rider?:dunno::dunno::twak: Just my 2 cents.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> Those cooper weathermasters are snow tires.They even have the holes to put stubs in the tires.Are we getting that desprate?They are white walls , but who puts snow tires on a low rider?:dunno::dunno::twak: Just my 2 cents.


:wow::shocked::ugh:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> Those cooper weathermasters are snow tires. They even have the holes to put stubs in the tires. Are we getting that desprate? They are white walls , but who puts snow tires on a low rider?:dunno::dunno::twak: Just my 2 cents.


hey bro ill mount a tire then refund your 2 cents. as far as we getting that desperate goes didnt you just buy 5 tires on line at a huge mark up instead of your local shop because they have none guess you can answer your own question.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

HOW DO THEY LOOK MOUNTED ON A 13 DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Thought winter tires fell apart once they get to hot cause they aren't made for summer heat


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

509Rider said:


> Thought winter tires fell apart once they get to hot cause they aren't made for summer heat


LOL no bro only difference is tread design. I'll post pics tonight


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

2 sets sold on sun


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ralph9577 said:


> 2 sets sold on sun



Sup ralph.. how do they look mounted up ona 13


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'll post some pics after work tonight of them mounted


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

put a set of 14 aside for me. and will check ouot those 13's. where you at? i'll roll up


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> put a set of 14 aside for me. and will check ouot those 13's. where you at? i'll roll up


right here in stockton hit me up when ur ready 209-216-8332


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

I LIKE THEM I WANT GET A SET...YOU GOT ANY OF THE 155/80S LEFT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes I have plenty ill pm info


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

hey and if anyone interested the starwires in the pics are for sale too 50 spoke i have all caps 200.00


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

ralph9577 said:


> hey and if anyone interested the starwires in the pics are for sale too 50 spoke i have all caps 200.00


BUT THEY NEED TO BE RECHROMED


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ralph9577 said:


> right here in stockton hit me up when ur ready 209-216-8332



hey bro, imma try to get out there this friday. got enuff tires for me bro?
and if you still got em, i'll check out the star wires


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got plenty how many u want


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I dont mean to mess your game up. There is a guy here in az that has them for $30 each because they are snow tires and they are hard to sell. Im just letting people know they are studdable snow tires.I would be upset if I ordered tires for my lowrider, and I got snow tires. Everyone would be talking s..t if I pulled up to a show or cruise in snow tires in the middle of summer in az.:rofl: I also heard they dont last as long as regular tires if you use them in summer heat. They are made for cold temps.I could be wrong, but thats what people told me.Its to bad they are snow tires, they look good mounted.I didnt get my tires online, I paid $15 more then what your selling your sets for from 'Roadstar Robinson'.For $280 per set ,you can get 155 80 13 Marshals from "Roadstar Robinson":dunno:, and they look like car tires, not off road truck tires.:twak:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ralph9577 said:


> Got plenty how many u want



need 1 set (14's ) for sure. checking with the homies to see if they want to have me grab them a set (13's or 14's) while im up there


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> I dont mean to mess your game up. There is a guy here in az that has them for $30 each because they are snow tires and they are hard to sell. Im just letting people know they are studdable snow tires.I would be upset if I ordered tires for my lowrider, and I got snow tires. Everyone would be talking s..t if I pulled up to a show or cruise in snow tires in the middle of summer in az.:rofl: I also heard they dont last as long as regular tires if you use them in summer heat. They are made for cold temps.I could be wrong, but thats what people told me.Its to bad they are snow tires, they look good mounted.I didnt get my tires online, I paid $15 more then what your selling your sets for from 'Roadstar Robinson'.For $280 per set ,you can get 155 80 13 Marshals from "Roadstar Robinson":dunno:, and they look like car tires, not off road truck tires.:twak:



bro you should know what your talking about before you speak on what you heard makes you seem ignorant but on the other hand summer is coming to an end and im a little short on my quota for haters. bro just leave it alone dont make a fool of yourself. i understand you wanna promote somone else but do it with class. i dont speak on what i heard i speak on what i know and these arent made with any space rubber thats different for snow common bro really? and to help you out a little more the definition of online = on the internet . so when i said you bought them on line you did from roadstar who sell them on line. but hey buy what ever you like and dont try and knock me just leave it alone it anit that serious


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea, Your right and I agree with you and I shouldnt talk about things Im not sure of,but that is why I said that Is what I heard about snow tires. So I found out, Google "snow tires in summer" and you will find out that snow tires are made of a softer compound for snow and a softer compound means they will wear a lot faster than regular tires.:twak: And yea your right, summer is almost over and I guess the thing to do is put snow tires on LOWRIDERS.:dunno::dunno: And you call me ignorant,not one time in your ad did you say " THESE ARE SNOW TIRES." Tell people what your selling! Im sure people will still buy them. Thats a pretty big thing to leave out of your ad. Dont you think? Just tring to look out for people on layitlow.good luck with your sales. Im done....


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> Yea, Your right and I agree with you and I shouldnt talk about things Im not sure of,but that is why I said that Is what I heard about snow tires. So I found out, Google "snow tires in summer" and you will find out that snow tires are made of a softer compound for snow and a softer compound means they will wear a lot faster than regular tires.:twak: And yea your right, summer is almost over and I guess the thing to do is put snow tires on LOWRIDERS.:dunno::dunno: And you call me ignorant,not one time in your ad did you say " THESE ARE SNOW TIRES." Tell people what your selling! Im sure people will still buy them. Thats a pretty big thing to leave out of your ad. Dont you think? Just tring to look out for people on layitlow.good luck with your sales. Im done....



your still trying damn bro you dont know what your talking about save yourself from looking like a fool heres some of the specifics from cooper tire

[h=1]Cooper Weather-Master S/T 2[/h]

*Features & Benefits: *

*Tri-Polymer Blend Tread Compound *

Specially formulated for excellent winter traction while maintaining wet and dry performance and treadwear.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*ralph9577* 
*maguilera63* damn your still here bro call cooper tires theyll fix u up and then youll know. till then bro find another topic to invade


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt for snow tires:ugh:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT for Ralph great seller ! If you dont like the thread dont buy them bro not my buisness but ralp is a damn good ass dude.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


> ttt for snow tires:ugh:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

latinxs said:


> TTT for Ralph great seller ! If you dont like the thread dont buy them bro not my buisness but ralp is a damn good ass dude.


THANKS BRO GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

EBAY said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

3 more sets sold


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

200.00


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ralph9577 said:


> 200.00


SOLD!!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

AND WE GOT THEM SHAVED WW


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

285.00 SHAVED WW

265.00 SKINNY WW


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

you dont have any other brand of 13" tires? tread look ok but dont really like the way the letters stik out of the sidewall! lmk bro.


----------



## jared916 (Dec 7, 2009)

damn!! those are really gone!!?? well atleast you got paid!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

damn 2 more sets sold today goin fast


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

jared916 said:


> damn!! those are really gone!!?? well atleast you got paid!!:thumbsup:


yea that was quick


----------



## jimenez93lac (Jul 21, 2011)

do u still have some of the buffed tires if so how much shipped to 88101


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

are you asking about the 13 or 14


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------

